

Notch Implements Rule 110 in Infinifactory - archgoon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX_G8jtZceg

======
archgoon
If you missed it, you can see the next row being added to the output in the
last 10 seconds of the video.

"Rule 110" is the name given to a cellular automata rule which is known to be
Turing Complete.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_110](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_110)

Notch of course, is famous for Minecraft, which was inspired by Infiniminer,
which was made by the same author (Zach Barth) who made Infinifactory. I'm
glad to see that Notch is having fun with the new game. :)

------
thomasfl
This got to be the best way to get developers interested in turing
completeness in general and more specifically the rule 110 cellular automaton.
Some University should give Notch an Honorary degree soon, if he hasn't got
one already.

